# The American Blue Nose Pitbull



## T666 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey what do u guys think of my article:
American Blue Nose Pitbull

I am hoping laws will change
The American Pitbull is banned in Australia
But Junior from the show the Dog whisperer rules!
And I have seen alot of cool pitbulls on youtube
I understand this breed is a very powerful dog
But there are many powerful breeds capable of mauling a person
Surely the responsibility is with owners to raise their pets to be social!
And if they cant do that then those people should be banned from having them
That should be the essence of the legislation
It will better protect the community if it is aimed at owners
It should make them aware of their commitments and responsibilities for certain breeds
The animal itself is just a reflection of the owners capability to raise them

Let me know what you think. I researched quite alot to write my article
Ive included some cool videos and pictures too!
Thanks, David D


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well, to clear some things up, there is no such breed as ” American Blue Nose Pitbull”. Blue nose indicates nose color, not a type or strain of pit bull. The correct breed term is ”American Pit Bull Terrier” or APBT for short.

Second, there are certain traits that are common in the breed, such as dog aggressiveness which can be present despite socialization. It's not necessarily ” how you raise them” though proper obedience and socialization is important it's not all about nice owners make nice dogs. There is also the understanding that any human aggression tendencies are severe faults and a willingness to sterilize or even destroy an animal showing human aggressive traits so that these things are not passed on to the next generation. 

Much of the issue has to do with inexperienced back yard breeders pumping poor quality litters of puppies into the world without regard to proper structure, health and temperament and giving them to anyone willing to pay the right price.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Well, to clear some things up, there is no such breed as " American Blue Nose Pitbull". Blue nose indicates nose color, not a type or strain of pit bull. The correct breed term is "American Pit Bull Terrier" or APBT for short.
> 
> Second, there are certain traits that are common in the breed, such as dog aggressiveness which can be present despite socialization. It's not necessarily " how you raise them" though proper obedience and socialization is important it's not all about nice owners make nice dogs. There is also the understanding that any human aggression tendencies are severe faults and a willingness to sterilize or even destroy an animal showing human aggressive traits so that these things are not passed on to the next generation.
> 
> Much of the issue has to do with inexperienced back yard breeders pumping poor quality litters of puppies into the world without regard to proper structure, health and temperament and giving them to anyone willing to pay the right price.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

stick around and youll learn some truth


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with all that Carriana has said. Blue nose is simply a color nothing more nothing less.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I think you should stop writing articles and trying to be an "ambassador for the breed" and start obtaining knowledge to better yourself.

Best intentions or not, this just keeps the ball moving for every one person who believes the nonsense.


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

Carriana u are the truth! Amen!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm with KM on this. I have a very firm belief that this whole "it's all in how you raise them" mantality is directly contributing to the destruction of these dogs. This statement does in fact lure people into a false reality about these dogs. Instead we should be educating people about them and not sugar coating it. So so many times people say that and set out to prove the world wrong. They may have good intentions but often times these people freak out and have no clue how to handle them once they maturity. As soon as they're grown and no longer get along with the other dogs they get dumped in shelters, rescues and even being PTS. They are great dogs please don't get me wrong, but of more people were truly educated on the breed before getting one there would be far less being dumped everyday.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> I'm with KM on this. I have a very firm belief that this whole "it's all in how you raise them" mantality is directly contributing to the destruction of these dogs. This statement does in fact lure people into a false reality about these dogs. Instead we should be educating people about them and not sugar coating it.


This right here is up there with backyard breeding as one of the most serious problems. When people have a false sense of what they own and then think something is wrong with their dog because of dog aggression they then dump it. People with mixes and rescues go on to preach about how their dogs are fine with other dogs "it's all how you raise them" which is BS when the dogs are mixes that were NEVER DA to begin with! Then it makes real owners who acknowledge what they have and handle them properly look like we just didn't bother raising our dogs right because we don't try to deny what the breed is.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

#1) The breed is American Pit Bull Terrier, Not American Bluenose Pitbull.

#2) Junior is a Bully mutt, not an APBT.

#3) Don't support Cesar Milan. The Guy's an idiot.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

If only the apbt came with an owners manual it would say

never trust this dog not to fight
And
Never set this dog up to fail!

Sigh..that would be great


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> This right here is up there with backyard breeding as one of the most serious problems. When people have a false sense of what they own and then think something is wrong with their dog because of dog aggression they then dump it. People with mixes and rescues go on to preach about how their dogs are fine with other dogs "it's all how you raise them" which is BS when the dogs are mixes that were NEVER DA to begin with! Then it makes real owners who acknowledge what they have and handle them properly look like we just didn't bother raising our dogs right because we don't try to deny what the breed is.


Exactly!!!!!


redog said:


> If only the apbt came with an owners manual it would say
> 
> never trust this dog not to fight
> And
> ...


Wouldn't it. Owners manuals for all!! We should write one and make it a sticky lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am glad you posted it so you could get advice on what would make it better or more realistic. Do you have one? Or just wish you could if they were not banned. they really are a wonderful misunderstood breed! My issue is Pit Bull is two words, not pitbull. That's a pet peeve of mine. I hope you understand we just want to help make your page be truthful about the breed we all love. Do you know that the dogs you have posted are indeed a pit bull? the reason I ask is MOST dogs that are blue are American Staffodshire or American Bully's, NOT the American Pit Bull Terrier. So having so many pictures of blue dogs and calling them a pit bull make me wonder if you know for a fact they are pit bulls??

As far as Cesar Milan, PLEASE read this thread: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/45809-all-you-cesar-millan-fans.html


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

redog said:


> If only the apbt came with an owners manual it would say
> 
> never trust this dog not to fight
> And
> ...


that should be the only words in A pit bull owners manual.
Anyone needing to be taught anymore, who already owns A pit should have their dog removed and shot.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> I think you should stop writing articles and trying to be an "ambassador for the breed" and start obtaining knowledge to better yourself.
> 
> Best intentions or not, this just keeps the ball moving for every one person who believes the nonsense.


:goodpost: :goodpost: you definitely should hang around and quit giving advice until you learn something


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

On the plus side, mate, I think you're spot on about the licensing part of your article. I've been thinking about that for a long time now and I agree it's definitely the way to go. I'd even go as far as making it mandatory to have a license to own _any_ dog with graded licenses for different breeds and types of dog.

Apart from some factual errors, I think you're generally on the right path. I hope you're still here and stick around to learn more. We need more people in Australia to speak up for the APBT.


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kenaii said:


> #1) The breed is American Pit Bull Terrier, Not American Bluenose Pitbull.
> 
> #2) Junior is a Bully mutt, not an APBT.
> 
> #3) Don't support Cesar Milan. The Guy's an idiot.


Lol at #3 &#128077;

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> This right here is up there with backyard breeding as one of the most serious problems. When people have a false sense of what they own and then think something is wrong with their dog because of dog aggression they then dump it. *People with mixes and rescues go on to preach about how their dogs are fine with other dogs "it's all how you raise them" which is BS when the dogs are mixes that were NEVER DA to begin with!* Then it makes real owners who acknowledge what they have and handle them properly look like we just didn't bother raising our dogs right because we don't try to deny what the breed is.


I have nothing to add to this thread.'This post is an excellent example of how naive people are.
LOL, I never looked at it like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Belle Adore (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL. You guys are brutal(ly honest!)


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Belle Adore said:


> LOL. You guys are brutal(ly honest!)


the truth hurts


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank You for trying to support our breed, but please listen to the advice the other members are giving you. While it might be said harshly, their advice is correct.


----------

